# Using focusrite Solo for REW?



## Quest (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello there 

I am new to this forum and have a question about the Focusrite Solo. I want to measure my speakers with the Behringer EMC 8000 and REW.Now, I have tried to calibrate the soundcard and mic, but I have some very strange results. My guess is that I am doing something wrong.. Normally you take the output and insert the signal into the input of the soundcard to take a measurement and correct for some variations between the soundcard and REW. I think.

This is the one.









Edit: pictures don't work..




My first question is how do I connect the Solo for this setup? It just has one XLR input, and some instrument input that is switchable to line. And there is a direct monitoring input/headphone output.

I can't see what I am doing wrong.. Hope you ca help me with this!

Update: things are progressively going down the hill.. I tried to use the analog output of the Solo and and use the line-in on the front, so far so good it seemed. I think it made a cal file. And started measuring. But when I try a 1 khz sine wave and open the RTA it measures nothing? It pretends to measure when I make a measurement and plot the SPL and Phase, but when trying the above, nothing happens. It is driving me nuts!

Just tried to install a previous version and start all over again, with the same results. I'm running out of ideas, fast 

Update 2:

I tried something different this time, and got something happening.. I used direct monitoring out and line in channel two, and of course mic input on XLR. That resulted in RTA picking up on the sine generator! Great. But when I do a measuring of the speakers it just doesn't feel right, way to straight frequency curve. 

I know something just isn't right yet. I will get some screenshot and put them here for you to see. Maybe it helps.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You can make dummy posts on the post padding thread to get up the 5 you need to post or attach images.

When measuring (loopback or normal measurements) make sure there is no monitoring active - one of the purposes of the loopback measurement is to check that. On that card you can do a loopback measurement by using the line input setting for channel 02. Make sure you tell REW which channel it should be listening to to make the measurement, and when you switch back to the mic for actual measurements remember to change the input REW listens to.

Also a good idea to calibrate the SPL meter reading before you make measurements with the mic - you don't have to have an SPL meter for that, you can just set the test signal to a comfortable level and tell REW that is 75 dB.


----------



## Quest (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks, I will give that a try!

I will let it know if it works.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

In the meantime, here's the picture from your first post. :T









Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Quest (Sep 26, 2013)

Finally it is all up and running! Thanks for the help!

In the end it was a channel select... Glad I can measure my speakers now. They seem okay to me. 

But I am a little worried about the phase right now, but I could be wrong of course.


----------

